# Couple good cycling options on Sunday: Ciclavia and the Wolfpack DTLA Crit.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Ciclavia route will be on a closed portion of Wilshire Blvd.
CicLAvia | Iconic Wilshire Boulevard

Nighttime crit on Sunday put on by the Wolfpack Hustle folks. Fixed and geared classes. Should get nutty - 
http://wolfpackhustle.com/event-map/


enjoy~


----------

